# My luck with cars this year



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

Bought an '07 Caddy STS-V in August. I live in eastern NY and found the deal in Indiana. Flew to O'Hare and met the owner, did the paperwork, paid him and drove back to NY. Lovely car...very fast (469 hp). Then this January I hit some ice, lost control and did a "Dukes of Hazzard" accident including a short flight off a 6' retaining wall. Totalled the Caddy which broke my heart. The insurance company actually paid me $6k more than I paid for the car, so I went shopping and ended up with a 2010 335d. I love the car! Very different than the Cadillac and not quite as nice overall, but the Caddy retails for $80,000. Anyway, last Sunday I washed the bimmer for the first time. I stood the wiper blades up to clean under them and hit the driver's side blade with the carwash brush. The blade came off (damn, I can never figure out how to remove them when I want to change 'em) and the arm closed down on the windshield like a mousetrap. Yah, it made about a 6" spider crack in the windshield just like someone hit it with a hammer. All this with 1020 miles on the odometer. 
I just got back from the glass place and they did a terrific job. The installer said he'd have insisted on BMW glass, and when we looked at the replacement he was going to install, it WAS! Of course this was yesterday and he was gonna do a mobile job, but it rained. I ended up driving to the shop (about 60 miles one way) but any excuse to drive the diesel hehe. It's once again perfect and hopefully my run of luck will change. I enjoy this forum and hope to keep enjoying it for a long while.


----------



## TridentFrog (Apr 8, 2010)

Another one bites the dust! Riding the same boat as you my man. Hoping to get my D's black eye fixed soon. It kinda looses a bit of "panty dropping" effect when it looks like i've been involved in a drive-by.


----------

